# Pelvic Bone rubbing



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I stupidly saw my consultant today and forgot to ask all the questions I meant to...........

I'm now 28 weeks and baby is moving loads but when it does I get a sharp pain thats feels like scratching on my right pelivc bone. I have got SPD and stage 4 endo which is never inactive and this almost feels like the nerve pain with that. Could it just be baby kicking right near the bone?

I feel at a loss as lots of things really hurt and you never know when to worry and when its just everything else that I have on top (neuropathy, fibromyalgia etc)

anything that isn't 'ask your consultant' welcome!!!!!

Tina


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It does sound like it is the baby moving, and if you have spd, it will all feel a bit more sensitive.  Keep taking analgesia when it's bad.  It's quite a common complaint in pregnancy, but it isn't the most comfortable thing to deal with, is it?

Hope it eases soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

